# More ACH BS



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

A letter to the Altadena CHP regarding cyclist on ACH, this is from a motorcyclist.


To Whom It May Concern, This message is directed to the Alta Dena CHP Office Watch Commander: SR-2 is known to be a dangerous road and my contact is to address the behavior of bicyclists riding 2 to 4 abreast or single riders 2-3' inside of the white line while going up Angeles Crest Highway. This causes motorists to go over the double yellow to pass them, into oncoming traffic. I have experience riding a road bike and know that it doesn't take much of a rock to cause a flat but they are putting other people at risk, sometimes just to talk to each other while they are going 5 mph on a road where the speed limit is 45 at the bottom then up to 55 after Mt. Wilson. I'm not knowledgeable to the laws that apply to bicyclists, but I know it to be an unsafe practice and I assume that if a motorist was to hit a cyclist that it would be deemed the motorists fault. On their trip down, they are often approaching the speed limit. I know what it is like to get a flat at 40 mph on a road bike and it is not fun, but I don't think they should be in the middle of the lane? Many are listening to music, so they don't even know that there is someone behind them trying to pass. Few have any mirrors to notice approaching traffic. Please ask your officers to apply the laws that govern cyclists to get the message accross to those who choose to ride the Crest that their actions have serious consequences to others and that they cannot put the public at risk. Thank you in advance for your attention to my concerns. Paul Singleton


----------

